# Poll: When will the Blazers' Season Officially End?



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Poll: When will the Blazers' Championship Run Officially (Mathematically) End?*

A) Jazz at Minnesota

B) Sacramento at Denver

C) San Antonio at Portland

D) Denver at San Antonio

E) Phoenix at Utah

F) Lakers at Portland

G) Game 4 of First Round at Portland

H) Game 5 of First Round

I) Game 6 of First Round at Portland

J) Game 7 of First Round

K) Game 4 of Second Round

L) Game 5 of Second Round

M) Game 6 of Second Round

N) Game 7 of Second Round

O) Game 4 of WCF

P) Game 5 of WCF

Q) Game 6 of WCF

R) Game 7 of WCF

S) Game 4 of NBA Finals (Loss)

T) Game 4 of NBA Finals (Win Championship)

U) Game 5 of NBA Finals (Loss)

V) Game 5 of NBA Finals (Win Championship)

W) Game 6 of NBA Finals (Loss)

X) Game 6 of NBA Finals (Win Championship)

Y) Game 7 of NBA Finals (Loss)

Z) Game 7 of NBA Finals (Win Championship)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

1a: Saturday against the Nuggets


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

it's over already


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I pick X


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It is NOT over already. Our season will end after one of those 26 games.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

No you asked when the championship run would end, which IMO ended on Saturday against Denver. The season ends Wednesday, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nathan - 

Stop...please

While I appreciate your abundant optimism, your REPEATED posts about the season not being over and the Blazers :laugh: winning an NBA title this year are becoming VERY annoying. I am sure I am not alone in this.

We get it. Your a diehard fan, almost everyone here is. But let it go, focus on something else. Your lecturing posts (9 at the time of this post...all based on the same subject), are growing VERY OLD. Enough is enough.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It seems that if we're going to say it ended in Denver, we could say it ended against NO... or in NY... or when Rasheed was traded... or Jermaine. Or whatever.

The question that's being asked is when it will OFFICIALLY end. I'll vote *C*. I think that us losing to SA is more likely than Denver or Utah winning.

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly, that is simply not true. We can STILL win the championship, so our championship run did NOT end at Denver. And I'm NOT talking about season. I'm talking about our ability to win the championship. It can first end tonight at Minnesota. Or we can go all the way.

This is a very very simple question. And Saturday's loss at Denver is not a valid answer.

Do you understand the question? There are 26 possibilities. One will absolutely come true. Which one do you think it will be?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

THANK YOU, Ed, for understanding.

Kmurph- 

Let it go??? Focus on something else??? This is the most exciting moment of the season. It's live or die time now. 

I just spent time to figure out the 26 different possibilities. And I asked a simple question. Which one do you think it will be?

I would honestly like to know your opinion. We are not out of it yet, but you seem to think we WILL be out of it. WHEN do you think that will happen? A? B??? F???

Let me know. I'm curious.

I'm not lecturing anyone in this post. I was asking for everyone's OPINION about a very specific question.

Go Blazers


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

it is OVER!:devil:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nope. It WILL be over. It will end in one of those 26 ways.

You seem to think it will end soon. Which of those 26 are you thinking?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

About a week ago.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

AGGGGHHHH!! Why does only ED understand the question???

It's a totally simple question.

Our season will officially end in one of 26 ways. Which way do you think it will end?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually I correct myself. This team now, or the one we started with isn't a championship calliber team. The coach needs to be upgraded, as do our guards. So I guess my answer should have been the first day of the season.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

You STILL don't understand the question, do you?

We are currently won of 19 teams with a chance to win the 2004 NBA championship. When will we officially drop out of that pool?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> 
> I'm not lecturing anyone in this post. I was asking for everyone's OPINION about a very specific question.
> 
> Go Blazers


how about you alter it, and put in an option of "The Denver game" then?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Your optimism, although refreshing is so irritating Nathan. I think you have good topics on your posts, and you seem to be a diehard Blazer supporter, but sometimes you just have to face the fact that this team is not that good. They have too many short comings. I understand your question, really I do, but that's like saying New York can win, or Boston. I think you should just deal with the fact that it's not going to happen this year and people are maybe a little tired of all your optimism so they are answering the question like I did. Their championship run ended along time ago.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I gave you a very specific answer to your very specific question, In my freaking opinion our championship run died on Saturday against the Nuggets.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> how about you alter it, and put in an option of "The Denver game" then?


Because it opens the flood gates.

Portland is still mathematically alive. The Denver game didn't change that.

If you add Denver, you need to add an in New Orleans, and New York, and any other infinite decisions and happenings.

I really don't see why people choose to attack Nathan and his optimism rather than (a) answer the question, or (b) ignore the question.

It's a well-defined, specific set of options and insertion of answers that make no sense in the context of the question just isn't sensical.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I gave you a very specific answer to your very specific question, In my freaking opinion our championship run died on Saturday against the Nuggets.


You're redefining the question, though.

Like if I asked how much Rasheed Wallace weighed and you said 6'11". It just doesn't make sense. Being specific by answering in exact inches doesn't address the fact that you're not answering in units of weight.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it opens the flood gates.


no it doesn't. It's leaving out a portion of the answer that is valid. To some people, the Denver game was the last straw. Thats when they felt they were/would be eliminated. 


> Portland is still mathematically alive. The Denver game didn't change that.
> 
> If you add Denver, you need to add an in New Orleans, and New York, and any other infinite decisions and happenings.


while I understand the basis of the question (when WILL vs when DID) there are people who feel that the chances did end against the Nuggets. 

It's sorta like when the 90 blazers lost the series. Oh sure, they lost it technically in game 5, but they really lost in in 4. Just like they lost the 91 WCF's realistically in game 1. 

Basically, people are saying that the writing is on the wall, despite the mathematics.


> I really don't see why people choose to attack Nathan and his optimism rather than (a) answer the question, or (b) ignore the question.


either do I. I actually didn't think the question was that big of a deal. But since people were *****ing and moaning, I offered a simple solution. Put in the additional option. 


> It's a well-defined, specific set of options and insertion of answers that make no sense in the context of the question just isn't sensical.
> 
> Ed O.


while that is true, I think that, like I said, to some people it's a loaded question. 

If I were ask you 

"Your opinion of Hap is that he is a

1: great guy
2: cool guy
3: coolest guy on the board
4: nicest guy on the board
5: greatest guy on the board
6: better than everyone else
7: cooler than everyone else
N1: xxxx
....

reading all of those options, wouldn't you want to go 

N1: big git

?

I know that my answers are limiting what the responses to be (to what I *want* them to be) but that doesn't mean that they are the only answers someone can give.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

How about A2

When Jack Neise frickin:upset: stole the frickin:upset: game from us against the frickin:upset: Denver Nuggets who we frickin:upset: would've beat in frickin:upset: regulation and wouldn't have had to play a frickin:upset: dejected overtime. I knew we were done from the second Neis pulled his head out of his butt long enough to tell us the foul was before the shot.
That's my unofficial vote/rant

My real vote is E.



> Like if I asked how much Rasheed Wallace weighed and you said 6'11". It just doesn't make sense. Being specific by answering in exact inches doesn't address the fact that you're not answering in units of weight.


good call Ed


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> You're redefining the question, though.
> ...


your analogy is flawed. 

Schilly didn't give an answer thats unrelated to the question.

If you had said "How much does rasheed weigh" and gave options, and Schilly answered outside of the options you gave (but still a weight), then you could use that as an argument.

Otherwise, it's not the same. Schilly didn't give an answer that was totally different. Had he said "when they traded Rasheed " or something, THAT could fit into the criteria you set with your weight vs height scenario.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

First off it is a dumb poll...secondly having the name 2004 CHAMPIONSHIP run is laughable when refering to this team AS IT IS today. They are quite simply, all optimism, "fan boy" love aside, not good enough to compete for a title. But MY answer IS NOT on here, that being what someone else stated, our "2004 championship" run was OVER before the season began.

You can dream all you want Nathan, and delude yourself into believing that an NBA title THIS year for POR is possible, which "technically" it is. But sooner or later you have to FACE reality, and see the writing on the wall. You need to seperate the "technical" possibility from the "realistic" one. 

Technically, if you buy a Powerball ticket, you "could" win the lottery, but that isn't real likely now is it? Sure, it is fun to dream about winning it though, but screaming...or in your case REPEATELDLY posting...."I am going to win Powerball, I am going to win Powerball, it could happen!" just makes you sound ridiculous.


It is over....Deal with it. Even if a miracle DID strike and POR made the playoffs, we wouldn't be going anywhere. Thankfully, these posts will die either today or wednesday, and then you can go back to blaming the trade of Sheed for POR inability to make the playoffs again :uhoh:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

WHY IS ED O THE ONLY PERSON THAT UNDERSTANDS??????????

I think the word "championship" scares some of you.

Listen.

At the start of the season, 29 teams have a shot at the NBA Championship. At some point, each team is offically eliminated from the running until ONE TEAM STANDS.

There are now 19 teams and the Blazers are one of them.

If I must use the word "Mathematically," I will. AFTER ALL, it's ALL math. Everything in this league is determined by math. Math should go without saying.

WHEN DO YOU THINK THE BLAZERS' CHAMPIONSHIP RUN WILL END MATHEMATICALLY??????

THERE ARE 26 POSSIBLE ENDINGS.

THE DENVER GAME ON SATURDAY IS NOT ONE OF THE POSSIBLE ENDINGS BECAUSE THERE IS STILL A CHANCE WE CAN WIN THE TITLE.

If you think we can't win the title, FINE. MY QUESTION TO YOU IS: After which game do you believe we will be mathematically out of it????

Saturday's game vs Denver is NOT AN OPTION.

I'm asking a VERY SPECIFIC QUESTION. ED O gets it. Why don't the rest of you? Please let me know what you do not understand so that I can try to explain myself better.

Go Blazers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> AGGGGHHHH!! Why does only ED understand the question???
> 
> It's a totally simple question.
> ...



April.. Nathan.. in April :rofl:

ABC... simple as 1 2 3....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> your analogy is flawed.


No it's not. Or at least not flawed by your reasoning.



> Schilly didn't give an answer thats unrelated to the question.
> 
> If you had said "How much does rasheed weigh" and gave options, and Schilly answered outside of the options you gave (but still a weight), then you could use that as an argument.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not the same. Schilly didn't give an answer that was totally different. Had he said "when they traded Rasheed " or something, THAT could fit into the criteria you set with your weight vs height scenario.


Nope. NathanLane offered a closed set of options. This closed set is COMPLETE. They are the ONLY ways that Portland's championship run this year will end. 

Adding the Denver game breaks the closed set and there's nothing to stop someone from adding any other reason they might want.

There's no real difference between the most recent Denver game and the previous Denver game... a person could make a perfectly logical and consistent argument either way that that's when they felt the championship season was "over".

The thing is, the question isn't when it was "over" it's when it's over. Meaning either the team wins the title or they have a zero percent chance of doing so.

The chances of the Blazers winning the title are NOT 0% at this stage. If people think the Blazers aren't going to win it all, that's fine... but which game will eliminate them mathematically?

Answering with anything but the options NathanLane provided is just being difficult or dense, because it's a simple question and no one has to participate in the poll if they don't want to.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

In my mind...E)Phoenix @ Utah.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

KMURPH-

Instead of attacking me, why don't you JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION????

I AM facing reality. The REALITY is that our chance of winning the championship will end in one of 26 ways. THAT is the reality. YOU must face it as well.

YOU obviously think we will not make the playoffs. YOU obviously think it will end SOON. So, the options are there for you!!! Choose A-F!!!

When do YOU think it will end?????

I did NOT tell you what to think in this thread. I did not tell you that you have to believe we will the championship. I merely said, it will end in one of 26 ways. THIS IS A FACT. 

In the case of the Powerball Ticket, if you buy one, it will end on ONE DAY- the day the numbers are picked. On that day, you win or you lose.

In the case of the Blazers, it will end after one of TWENTY SIX POSSIBLE GAMES. Which one do you predict???

This is REALLY SIMPLE.

If you think they are "not good enough to win the title," then ANSWER THE QUESTION with an answer that reflects that!!!!

Why is this so difficult to understand???????


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> NathanLane offered a closed set of options. This closed set is COMPLETE. They are the ONLY ways that Portland's championship run this year will end.


Fine Ed, get technical, sure yes you are "technically" right. But what everyone ELSE seems to be saying is the "closed set of options" provided in this poll are not acceptable. Some people tend to count on more than technical possibilities, particulary miniscule ones, when making a RATIONAL decision about POR's playoff prospects.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

THANK YOU ED O!!!

I wish I was as smart as you. You are very articulate. Thank you.

Thank you MAS. You understand. If it DID end with that Phoenix game, I wonder how close it will be... hmmm...

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Nope. NathanLane offered a closed set of options. This closed set is COMPLETE. They are the ONLY ways that Portland's championship run this year will end.


he didn't actually use a mathematical stipulation in the original question.


> Adding the Denver game breaks the closed set and there's nothing to stop someone from adding any other reason they might want.


again, while thats true, it's kind of pointless to bring it up as a counter argument against why some people are saying Denver. It's not like everyones going to look back and go "well, game X" "no, game D!" 




> The thing is, the question isn't when it was "over" it's when it's over. Meaning either the team wins the title or they have a zero percent chance of doing so.


I understand this.


> The chances of the Blazers winning the title are NOT 0% at this stage. If people think the Blazers aren't going to win it all, that's fine... but which game will eliminate them mathematically?


wasn't originally setup in the equation.


> Answering with anything but the options NathanLane provided is just being difficult or dense, because it's a simple question and no one has to participate in the poll if they don't want to.
> 
> Ed O.


sorta like when I asked if we should take a PG or a SG, a lot of people said we should take the "best available player"?

sorta like you 
here

saying we should 


> quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by Minstrel!
> ...


or
here
where you said



> Almost nobody we get at the 14th spot is going to be good enough to play significant minutes next year... unless the team simply doesn't sign any players in the offseason. I'm hoping that Portland will seek to upgrade the team through trade or free agency to improve the back court, rather than relying on a mid-round 1st rounder (which is what Portland's going to have, barring some miracle in the lottery) to upgrade the team there in the upcoming season.
> 
> Best player available makes the best sense, whether you're picking at #13 or #30.
> 
> Ed O.


you veered outside of the options I laid out, and gave an answer that wasn't an option. Does that make you difficult or dense?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> THANK YOU ED O!!!
> 
> I wish I was as smart as you. You are very articulate. Thank you.
> ...


no problem.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Kmurph- this is VERY CLEARLY a technical question.

After all, "Rational" is redefined all the time in sports. It was irrational that the Nuggets would come from 0-2 down to beat the #1 Sonics in 1994. It was irrational that the 44-38 Bullets would win the title in the late 70s. It was "irrational" that the Rockets would come back from a 1-3 deficit in the second round with the Suns at the line up 3 and a chance to eliminate the Rockets in Game 5 to then beat two #1 seeds in the WCF and NBA Finals without home court advantage to win the 1995 NBA title! It was irrational that the Celtics would come back from 5 games behind the Knicks with only 5 games left to win the division in 1992. It's irrational that you will win the lottery, but SOMEONE always does and it was just as irrational that THAT person would win that YOU would win. It was irrational that the Blazers would come back from 0-3 to force a game 7 vs Dallas.

Kmurph- You don't think we will win the championship. That is valid. There are SEVERAL options on my list that allow for you to express that. Pick One.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> Fine Ed, get technical, sure yes you are "technically" right. But what everyone ELSE seems to be saying is the "closed set of options" provided in this poll are not acceptable. Some people tend to count on more than technical possibilities, particulary miniscule ones, when making a RATIONAL decision about POR's playoff prospects.


If the options aren't acceptable: I don't think one should answer. Or, perhaps more appropriately, if the question isn't acceptable, I don't think one should answer. Or at least one shouldn't attack him for providing a specific, internally consistent question and option set.

IMO, the options are acceptable, given the question, since the first several options allow for predictions of which straw is going to break the camel's back.

Listen... if NathanLane had ONLY provided the options that included the playoff games: I would agree with everyone. But he put in all of the options, including the ones that he (probably) doesn't find personally likely. I don't take offense in him voting they'll win the championship any more than he should take offense at me thinking the Blazers losing to SA is likely.

Everyone's particularly feisty lately, because of the tough times our Blazers are going through. I'd like to think we could each try to read threads and posts without bringing baggage from other encounters... it makes the whole experience more fun IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What the hell does it matter, in "what way" POR season comes to an end? It is over, regardless. Geesh Nathan, what the heck is wrong with you?

When do I think it will end? I don't care! and it doesn't really matter. What DOES matter is how POR re-groups from here.





> I AM facing reality. The REALITY is that our chance of winning the championship will end in one of 26 ways. THAT is the reality. YOU must face it as well.


As is POR NOT winning a championship this year :yes: THAT is a reality, that you cannot seem to accept.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I say the spurs beat portland tonite, but Utah and Denver will both lose tonite (which means nothing if we lose).

If Portland wins, and Utah and Denver lose, all bets are off.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Jeesh sorry I had an opinion that differed. 

I will say it again to me, I don't care how technical people can disect my opinion, but to me it ended saturday. Inspect contradict do all you want, I voiced how I felt and I am not going to vote on that list, since my answer was not provided. 

I find it ludacris that people are so worked up over the fact that I strayed from the course.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It is NOT over. 

I will only accept ACTUAL REALITY, not YOUR VERSION OF IT.

Reality= Blazers are not out of the running for the championship.

WHEN OR IF the Blazers are out of the running for the championship, I will face it THEN. YOU are making up a story about what you think will happen and calling it reality. I'm open to all of the possibilities. I AM dealing with reality.

If the Jazz, Nuggets, or Spurs win tonight, the reality will be that the Blazers can't win the title. If that happens, I will deal with it then.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

But Schilly, You didn't ANSWER his question! Just answer the question will you! And please do so, in the terms HE defines as acceptable, b\c as we all know, ANY other opinion\answer is unacceptable and not allowed :uhoh: whatever.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> you veered outside of the options I laid out, and gave an answer that wasn't an option. Does that make you difficult or dense?


You offered a flawed set of options for the question you were asking.

I thought that the team should not draft any position in particular.
Even GIVEN your plan for the summer, I think that drafting a center, or a forward, would make just as much sense as drafting a PG or a SG. 

Unlike NathanLane, who took the time to lay out every possibility, you limited the choices relative to the question you asked.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> It is NOT over.
> 
> I will only accept ACTUAL REALITY, not YOUR VERSION OF IT.
> ...


So you are not accepting the option I provided?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- It did NOT end on Saturday. Maybe YOU gave up on Saturday. But IT did not end on Saturday. It's very very simple. It will end in one of the 26 ways I stated. The only way I didn't state that is also valid is "Major Disaster, NBA calls off playoffs."

If the Jazz beat the Wolves tonight, then our season will be over at THAT MOMENT and NOT at the moment when we lost to Denver.

I'm not asking for your opinion about when you think the mountain became to big for us to climb. If I was, your answer would be acceptable. I'm asking, when does it END? The Denver game put us in the POSITION to be eliminated by several options. But we have not been eliminated. Given the loss to Denver, and your belief that we will not make the playoffs, when do you think we will be officially eliminated? Answer A-F.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> What the hell does it matter, in "what way" POR season comes to an end?


That kind of quesition can be asked about EVERY SINGLE THREAD on this board.

We keep score for every game. Why does it matter, since all that matters is wins and losses.

We keep track of wins and losses. Why does it matter, since all the matters is winning a championship.

We keep track of winning championships. Why does it matter, since we're all going to die soon anyways.

The manner of the season ending is trivial, indeed. One person's trivia is another person's hobby, though, and if it doesn't matter to someone then they don't need to respond.

I, personally, find some value in hearing what MAS thinks about the particulars of the season ending... or that Hap and I agree about the way it's going to end. I'm interested, in fact, of hearing about what everyone on this board thinks, but so much energy has been spent trying to redefine the question or challenging NathanLane's optimism that the noise has almost entirely drowned out the signal, and that's too bad.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm with the minority on this one. Though I usually don't raise much of a fuss about it, I get annoyed how often fans, players, media, etc. will talk about *must* win games. To me, it's not a "must win" game until the season is literally on the line. In a sense, Nathan's gathered a complete set what I'd call must win games. While I, too, sometimes find myself rolling my eyes regarding Nathan's threads and posts, (and can understand the "just get over it" perspective) this particular one I honestly have some affection for. :grinning: 

With that, I'll chime in with a vote for:

E


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

KMurph- I laid out ALL the options, not just the ones I found acceptable. I don't think we'll be out of it after the Utah-Minnesota game, but I put that as an option.

I did not make these options up. THESE ARE THE OPTIONS as defined by the NBA and the universal truth of mathematics!

I did not make them up. 

AND like Ed O said, if you don't want to answer, then don't answer. But there are only 26 possible answers for my question. Maybe 27 (major disaster cancels playoffs).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Kmurph- this is VERY CLEARLY a technical question.


It most certainly is not a technical question, it is a subjective question. 

From a technical stanpoint it as indisputable that their hopes remain alive. But the future playoff games cannot be analyzed in a technical matter as there is no mathematical formula to determine probability.

Therefore it is a opin based poll and in my opinion they Championship Run died on Saturday.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It technically is not over, Nathan is right,whether some of you like it or not. The season is not DONE! I like our chances though if everything goes our way tonight, I think Utah is a guarenteed loss, the renewed Kings should beat Denver, but man I don't know if our players are mentally ready to play the Spurs after that no-call, if we can someone win, the Garden will be ROCKIN on Wednesday,because the Spurs will beat Denver in SA, and it is looking like we should beat LA, which leaves it down to the Suns to play spoiler. Utah is a team of little experince and has not had a pressure game....who knows,I have seen stranger things.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Exactly Ed.

The Blazers are finally facing "championship death" for the first time all season. And I want everyone's opinion about how it will end. For the first time in a long while, we will be facing this "death" in games that we aren't even playing in. Utah-Minnesota, Sac-Denver- these are all Game 7s for us. 

I'm curious about what everyone thinks will be the final nail or if they think there will be no nail. I think the word "championship" scared people, which is a problem. Why do we, as a people, fear success so much?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- the championship run did NOT die on Saturday since we are STILL capable of winning the championship.

My question is: What is your opinion of when we will no longer have ANY POSSIBLE CHANCE Of winning the championship?

This past Saturday is not a valid answer.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> You offered a flawed set of options for the question you were asking.
> ...


you still veered outside of the options I gave. If you didn't like them, or thought they were not sufficient, couldn't you have then not answered them?

the options I gave were percisely related to the poll. I asked given the situations that I provided, which would you rather have?

A PG, because thats a need no matter what they do. 
A SG, only if they signed Barry (or someone like him). 
A PG, because chances are they aren't going to sign a Brent Barry type player.

and 

A SG, Sweet mother McGee, does DA have a clue? We can handle 1 guard position being a bad shooter, not both.

given that what I wanted to do wasn't really directly related to the poll question as much as it could've been.. I figured it'd be easy to between what the blazers should draft. A PG or a SG given the criteria I set in the questions themselves.

Drafting a SF or a PF or a C really veer outside of the options i offered. So I ask, are you dense or just difficult..well, you're difficult, and I'm dense!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Something else to consider-

MANY OF YOU thought the Blazers would get swept after Game 3 last year. MANY OF YOU thought the Blazers would lose in 5 after Game 4 in 2000. In both cases, the series went longer than people expected.

I'm asking- how long do you expect this to drag out????

Hey, if the Jazz win tonight, it's over. But if they win, will the Kings win? And if they win, will we win???

How long will it drag out??


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Schilly- the championship run did NOT die on Saturday since we are STILL capable of winning the championship.
> 
> My question is: What is your opinion of when we will no longer have ANY POSSIBLE CHANCE Of winning the championship?
> ...


Neither is today Vs' San Antonio as it can not be accurately determined if the other 2 teams lose as well, there is still opportunity Mathematically If Denver and Utah Lose out, Yet Portlan wins their last game VS LA. Therefore option C is not Valid.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- to explain again....

It is technical cuz I definitely said "end."

I did not say "When do you think the pressure became too much for us to bear?"

I did not say "When did we give up?"

I did not say "When did YOU give up?"

I did not say "When did the Blazers dig a hole that they didn't have the heart to crawl out of?"

I did not say "When did you decide that the hole was too big for us to crawl out of?"

I said "When will it end?" I want YOUR OPINION about when it will end. Since it has NOT ended, "this past saturday" is not a valid answer to "When WILL it end?"

It didn't end on Saturday.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It will end in 2 minutes as it then bocomes will and not did. The results of further games will not make them a championship team IN MY OPINION


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

WRONG Schilly.

I listed all the possible options IN ORDER.

Our season will end if Utah wins in Minny. If they don't, our season will end if Denver beats Sac. If they don't, our season will end if Portland beats SA. If they don't.....etc.

EVERY SINGLE OPTION IS VALID.

It is TIMELINE.

it will end on point A; if it doesn't, then point B; if it doesn't, then point C. etc...

Kinda like asking... will I die in 2015, 2016, or 2017?

Obviously, I can't die in 2017 if I already died in 2015. In which case, your answer would be "2015."

UNDERSTAND???


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Neither is today Vs' San Antonio as it can not be accurately determined if the other 2 teams lose as well, there is still opportunity Mathematically If Denver and Utah Lose out, Yet Portlan wins their last game VS LA. Therefore option C is not Valid.


How is OPTION C not valid?????

If Utah and Denver lose tonight but we also lose to the Spurs tonight, we are done, PERIOD. No matter what happens on Wednesday. In that case, C would have been the CORRECT answer.

There will be a correct answer. I'm asking your OPINION of what the correct answer will be.

Our "championship run" WILL END after one of these 26 games.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm sorry if, in my post above, my rant about the Denver game got in the way. 
My Vote was E.
Btw, Nathan, the reason people are up in arms is because the word "Championship" sounds optimistic at first glance (if that makes any sense), something most Blazer fans are not willing to do right now. I would have just rephrased it to "When will the Blazers' season end?", but like i said, that's just IMO. But then again, you got a good, deeply technical conversation started. 

Our season theoretically ended against Denver, but theoretically = opinion.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Neither is today Vs' San Antonio as it can not be accurately determined if the other 2 teams lose as well, there is still opportunity Mathematically If Denver and Utah Lose out, Yet Portlan wins their last game VS LA. Therefore option C is not Valid.


It's totally valid, man.

IF Utah and Denver lose and then Portland loses, C is the option that will prove "correct". If Utah or Denver win before the Blazers' game is over, or if Portland wins the game against SA, then option C will be proven "incorrect".

The more I think about why this thread is different than most, and perhaps why I'm more fired up about its value than I am with most, is because it's scientific. It provides a complete range of options and those options will ultimately prove to be right or wrong.

Compare this to a poll thread like Hap's, where he's asking for opinion on who the Blazers should draft. That, by its very nature, is an open-ended question that will never have an empirical answer. That type of question encourages (and almost BEGS for) ideas that are different than offered.

Ed O.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

hmmm.. Can someone explain this question/poll again? I'm a little confused now.. :joke:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You are spending so much time trying to force your will upon me, why? I gave you my opinion.

You didn't aske when they mathematically would be eliminated. You didn't say to pick one only and to not have a write in vote.

To me they Championship Run died when the playoff run died. Saturday April 10th in Denver.

Yes Mathematically tehy are alive, but my subjective opinion is that they are not going to: 

A) Make the Playoffs
and as a result 
B) Win the 2004 NBA championship

You always get mad when people disagree with you, you therefor should respect my right to have a differring opinion. Otherwise you are violating my rights.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually, our season ends on Wednesday.

But our "championship hopes" are still alive but on the ropes at the Target Center tonight, then at Pepsi, and then at the Rose Garden if it comes to that.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- you still don't understand.

The NBA is run by mathematics. Math goes without saying. I asked when WILL it end, which should have been a hint to you that it has NOT ended, if you didn't already know.

Okay. We're getting close to your REAL opinion though. You believe we won't make the playoffs. Great. That means you think our "championship run" will end after either Game A, B, C, D, E, or F.

Now.... tell me WHICH ONE and you will have answered the question?

Clearly, you gave up after Saturday's game. Fine. That wasn't the question. The reason you have given up is because YOU BELIEVE our championship hopes will end after Game A, B, C, D, E, or F. Which one????

You're so close to answering the question.

I'll walk you through it.

If Utah beats Minny tonight, we're done. Do you think that will happen? Then pick A.

If you believe Minnesaota will win, but Denver will beat the Kings at Arco, then your answer is B.

If you believe Minnesota and Sacramento will win, but the Blazers will lose vs the Spurs, then your answer is C.

If you believe the Wolves, Kings, and Blazers all win tonight, but the Nuggets will win in San Antonio on Wednesday, then your answer is D.

If you believe the Wolves, Kings, and Blazers all win tonight and that the Spurs win on Wednesday night, but the Jazz beat Phoenix, then your answer is E.

If you believe the Wolves, Kings, and Blazers all win tonight, and the Spurs and Suns win on Wednesday night, but the Blazers lose to the Lakers, then your answer is F.

Do you understand now????

You OBVIOUSLY believe ONE of these SIX options. Why won't you share it with me????

If you don't believe in any of these six, then you believe the Blazers are making the playoffs.

So what is your answer?

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Actually, our season ends on Wednesday.
> 
> But our "championship hopes" are still alive but on the ropes at the Target Center tonight, then at Pepsi, and then at the Rose Garden if it comes to that.


For the sake of clarity, Nathan, I change the thread title. I'm hoping people will come in with fewer preconceptions and answer the question you're interested in at a higher rate.

I don't think that it's necessary to determine whether "Season" includes "Post-season"... I would argue that it does, since people tend to say, "Regular season" which would be redundant if that were not the case.

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly, this has NOTHING to do with us agreeing. I believe in option X. You may believe in option E. And that's fine. Let me know.

If you believe the Blazers won't make the playoffs, then you believe in A, B, C, D, E, or F. WHICH ONE???


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Ed- I take offense to that. That is even MORE confusing!!!!!

Now people will REALLY be confused. The season officially ends on Wednesday. PLEASE change the title back!!!!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I belive in option 1A my write in...:devil:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

SCHILLY- You believe in A, B, C, D, E, or F or you believe the Blazers will make the playoffs.

It's that SIMPLE.

There are no other options.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

There are in my mind.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I would have bet every penny I have tied up in my retirement fund, my personal savings,my home,you name it, before the ball ever bounced on the floor this season. NO CHAMPIONSHIP !
Throw in my checking savings to boot !

This team is .500 at best and that's where they have been all year.
I thought that all year and nothing has changed to suggest anything else.

That doesn't mean I have not enjoyed games,and rooted my guts out for them in certain games.

I think it is insulting to say everybody is wrong because we don't "believe hard enough"

That is absurd.
And I find it really weird to have someone tell me I am wrong and their opinion is correct,not only correct but a fact.

I am voting F for failure in 2004.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- How will the Blazers miss the playoffs if the Jazz and Nuggets lose out and the Blazers win out?

HOW???????


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> I think it is insulting to say everybody is wrong because we don't "believe hard enough"


I totally agree. Who's saying that, though? Certainly no one in this thread.



> That is absurd.
> And I find it really weird to have someone tell me I am wrong and their opinion is correct,not only correct but a fact.


Again, considering this is your first post in the thread (that I saw) I don't know where someone's telling you you're wrong.

Or are you just bringing up stuff from other threads?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Bonzi!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie- I don't think you are wrong for thinking the Blazers won't win the championship. I provided several options for the Blazers not winning the championship. Pick A, pick B, pick C. Are you really picking F? Gosh, if it happened that way, it'd be heartbreaking.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well if Portland also loses out then they will considering they are 1 game behind both teams.

Actually if they lose 1 game they are out mathematically since both Utah and Denver hold the Tie breakers against Portland.

I think that youare referring to what I said earlier about Option C. If the Jazz and Nuggets Lose out 

Hmm NM I see that mathematically option C is valid. 

But realistically the run died in Denver.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Ed- I take offense to that. That is even MORE confusing!!!!!
> 
> Now people will REALLY be confused. The season officially ends on Wednesday. PLEASE change the title back!!!!!


Some people think that Portland never WAS on a championship run, so they refuse to answer the question.

I know I acted a bit unilaterally, and I apologize for just changing the title of your thread, but unless one takes the strict opinion that the entire season is over for the Blazers on Wednesday (irrespective of whether they make the playoffs or not) then it's a clearer subject line and less abrasive... which means more people will (hopefully) answer the question you asked.

Which is what you want, right?

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Or are you just bringing up stuff from other threads?
> 
> Ed O.


I think she is referring to the way Nathan is handling the diversity of responses that differ from his list.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- you're coming around. You're starting to understand.

So do you pick C?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> But realistically the run died in Denver.


Almost there, Schilly... you can make that final baby step and vote! Hap did it. He didn't even have to take a shower afterwards.

Do you think that the Blazers will be knocked out when they lose tonight, when they lose to LA, or when either Denver or Utah wins a game?

If Portland doesn't make the playoffs, at least one of those things is going to happen, and one of them is going to happen first. 

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

My list of 26 are the ONLY WAYS we can be officially eliminated from contention (or win it all), according to the NBA rules.

The list is chronological.

If Utah wins, we're out.

If they lose, but Denver wins, we're out.

Etc.....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"heartbreaking"
you must be kidding.

Heartbreaking was a very good team going to game 7.
Not a mediocre team not making the playoffs.

With a war going on,I really am ashamed to be using the word heartbreaking for 
basketball.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Exactly Ed!!!


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Schilly- How will the Blazers miss the playoffs if the Jazz and Nuggets lose out and the Blazers win out?
> 
> HOW???????



He said <b>1A</b>.. It's a write in. This is getting scary.


Please stop pointing out the obvious. Yes, if we win out and utah and denver lose the next two, we're in, but please stop hammering in the OBVIOUS.

I'd love for the Blazers to make the playoffs, but I also think that a loss tonight wouldn't be that bad since it would clean up threads like this..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

1A

I refuse to conced to a response that I don't believe in.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie- My brother is in Iraq. And the Blazers' playoff race has been really exciting for him. He and I have followed the Blazers for years. It will be heartbreaking for him if the Blazers don't make the playoffs. And he is AT war. And I've found that it is the "trivial" things that comfort him the most while in Iraq. If your heart won't be broken, fine. But ours will. Cuz we care. What's wrong with caring about something, regardless of how trivial?

So.... if you don't give a dang about the Blazers, fine. Root for them to make the playoffs so that my brother's spirit will be lifted. And pray for him please. I'm proud of him. He is there as a doctor for Marines. He's making a difference.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmmm, so let me get this straight.. 

from now on.. when a thread is started, the poster can define what should be answered in the thread and it must be adhered to, and then will be supported by the mods???

and if you have another opinion/option, it can not be posted even if the thread starter did not think of it?

Everyone should post what they want as long as it complies with the community standards.

*We have for over a year allowed many answers to polls being taken, without a very strict adherence to what was requested on the poll answers.... so why start now?*

just curious....


yes, 27) NBA cancels the playoffs
and 28) Armagedden.... counts



By the way Nathan... well thought out... I am not so sure I would have thought of all the 26 options you had. And I understood it long ago.... C


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Scout- there were SIX OPTIONS provided for the Blazers missing the playoffs. ONE of them will be the officially ending point for us if we don't make the playoffs.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you Trader Bob.

The discussion has mostly been about people not understanding the question.

Yes, 27 and 28 are legal.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh my gosh...
I am out of here..
this is getting unbelievable.

:dead:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW T Bob hit the nail on the head.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Unbelievable? Which part? I have you on my ignore list, but I can't resist reading your posts?

WHich part of my post is unbelievable? Would you like to email my brother to find out what he thinks about the Blazers? He's still pulling for us. It's the most exciting thing for him to think about out there. Luckily, he's bored most of the time. As a doctor, they like it if you're bored. It means no one's getting hurt. Granted, he's not always bored and that's not good. But in every email I've gotten from him lately, he has mentioned the Blazers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schilly- You do believe in A, B, C, D, E, or F. You just won't tell me which one.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Scout- there were SIX OPTIONS provided for the Blazers missing the playoffs. ONE of them will be the officially ending point for us if we don't make the playoffs.




:whatever: 

Ok, I realize that. I'm very proficient at math thank you very much. I'm just asking nicely to stop pointing out the obvious and badgering people to answer your controlled question.


For the love of God, and to clean up this board, I'm going with <b>A</b>. That way, the clean up can get started ASAP.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "heartbreaking"
> you must be kidding.
> 
> ...


Jesus, is every thread on this board going to by hi-jacked by you and Speed?

I'm getting sick of you two bickering back and forth, wasting everyone's time here. You two are acting like 3 year olds! Why the hell can't you two settle your differences in PMs? No body here wants to read your arguments when you fight like pre-schoolers. JUST LET IT ****ING GO ALREADY!

By the way jackie, don't bother sending me another PM where you wish death upon other posters that don't "agree" with you. I'm not going to read it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hmmmm, so let me get this straight..
> 
> from now on.. when a thread is started, the poster can define what should be answered in the thread and it must be adhered to, and then will be supported by the mods???


You're obviously talking to me. So let me respond.

I am a Blazers fan first, a poster here second, and a moderator third.

I bite my tongue quite often because I'm a moderator, but if I have to bite it too hard I'll either resign as moderator or go somewhere else. I'm not saying that as a threat by any means. It's just a fact.

Now, I don't see where someone is saying that an question MUST be "adhered to". The fact is that some people are either misunderstanding the question or refusing to answer, in order to get in shots at NathanLane. 



> and if you have another opinion/option, it can not be posted even if the thread starter did not think of it?


There ARE no other options (except playoffs are canceled, as has been mentioned). Of course anyone can post anything they like (no one has been edited on this thread, I don't think; not by me) but that doesn't mean that anything they answer is consistent with the question at hand.



> *We have for over a year allowed many answers to polls being taken, without a very strict adherence to what was requested on the poll answers.... so why start now?*


If I posted a thread like this:

What is your favorite number?

A) 0
B) 7
C) pi
D) phi

And then someone posted "Elephant", what should be said? Should we say, "Yeah... elephant's a good number", or "Is Elephant a number?", or "You don't understand the question."

Either of the latter two answers seem reasonable. The first one does not... that doesn't mean someone can't say "Elephant" if they want to. The posting of "Elephant" doesn't make it a number, however, and the poster ought not expect the reply to go uncommented on.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Schilly- You do believe in A, B, C, D, E, or F. You just won't tell me which one.


Don't put words in my mouth. I absolutely believe that the run died Saturday. I find it completely and utterly offensive that you refuse to accept my opinion as valid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> If I posted a thread like this:
> ...


what if they answered 3.45


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

No I was generalizing.... not directing at you Ed..

I see it like a setting on my calculator... I can set it for any number of significant digits. I at some point decided to set it for 4 significant digits due to that is the PRECISION in which I want to review the facts. Everythig beyond the 4 significant digits is then rounded up or down and thrown off the display and shown to me at the reponse I sought out when I started the calulation. Not that there is no other result not available, I just chose to set a few boundaries and narrow the results.

now that you mention PI.... at what point do you use it for calculations? 3.14 or 3.1415 or 3.141527 or ?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> what if they answered 3.45


Glad you asked, Hap. 

That would be the case of the "Draft a PG or SG?" poll that you held, and the poll type that we generally have. IMO (as a poster, not as a moderator since that might make a difference to some people) asking an open-ended question invites unexpected answers.

But 3.45 sucks, so no one would say that.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> now that you mention PI.... at what point do you use it for calculations? 3.14 or 3.1415 or 3.141527 or ?


I tend to use 3.14. Although I don't do much figuring that requires me to use it very often... in your line of work that might be a little different.

For phi, though, when I have occasion to create golden rectangles, I prefer to use 1.6180339887.

(Actually, I almost never use phi. I just memorized it to 11 significant digits a while back and it "stuck".)

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

if Nathan was nor allowed to run basketballboards ..it would go back to the way it was.

by the way don't yell at me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"I find it completely and utterly offensive that you refuse to accept my opinion as valid."..from another poster.

bingo..this is why i am angry with him.
who the heck does he think he is..
Is there just one opinion here now??
why not just call this Nathans Blog??

Pm does not stop this ..
i did try it..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well I will concede thtI am as guilty as anyone of fueling the fire. I did't stoop to personal attacks though. 

This thread is going down and picking up speed. Time to put the brakes on.

We all have to remember that we are entitled ot our opinions and we have to respect theose differences. But, we can not make things personal and tie up the board with a bunch of ridiculous BS.

I am going to leave it open, but if things continue to deteriate, it will be closed and people will need to be cautious or they may face penalties due to violation of the terms of service.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Now, I don't see where someone is saying that an question MUST be "adhered to". The fact is that some people are either misunderstanding the question or refusing to answer, in order to get in shots at NathanLane


I disagree with this statement, and Nathan IS trying to badger people into accepting one of HIS defined answers. Normally, I just ignore polls like this. But based on the fact that Nathan has been badgering several posters and hijacking several threads lately, I was FINALLY telling him that enough is enough, I am tired of reading the same mantra in the majority of HIS posts on his and in OTHER POSTER'S UNTRELATED THREADS. I am not going to make up a seperate thread to initiate such a comment, but after seeing SEVERAL threads started by him, all revolving around the same thing, I felt SOMEONE should say something, if the mods are apparently going to ignore it.

In case you think I am exaggerating here are a few titles of threads HE created.

Reason to Believe
Healthy Suns Looking Good Tonight
Blazers Can and Will Make the playoffs
Sheed trade got us into this mess
Bandwagon Seating
Magic Number is 6
I Love you all

or hijacking the Now that we are out of the playoffs, *who should we draft* ? thread


As for the poll, I gave you my answer, I don't care "how" the season ends for POR this year. Whether its a loss to SA or LA, or A UTA win or a DEN win, it doesn't matter as far as I am concerned. THAT is MY answer and it is a valid one, just as everyone else's here is. This season was a lost cause from the beginning as far as I am concerned. I hardly see where the manner in which POR ends their playoff streak has ANY fascination. 

However, I do hope that next year will provide MORE optimism than this one did, and all indications are that it will.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Glad you asked, Hap.
> ...


it does not suck!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> I disagree with this statement, and Nathan IS trying to badger people into accepting one of HIS defined answers.


What are you disagreeing with? 

That some people who don't agree with Nathan are taking shots at him in this thread?

You just admitted that you have a chip on your shoulder about him, and that you've taken this opportunity to FINALLY say something. To finally speak up and tell him "enough is enough"?

I don't see how you can disagree with my statement based on your reply.



> I hardly see where the manner in which POR ends their playoff streak has ANY fascination.


Why post, then, in this thread?

Are you calling me a liar when I say I'm interested in what other people's opinions are, or are you saying that I don't have the right to hear other people's opinions, or are you saying that _because NathanLane started this thread_ I shouldn't be able to get those opinions here?

Is the discussion really enhanced when people make longwinded "who cares" posts? 

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

jackie, I already told you I am not going to bother reading any of your PMs you send me.

You might as well save your keystrokes.

EDIT: Also, If you are responding to me, don't bother. I've added you to my ignore list. My final suggestion is that you do the same to NathanLane if he bothers you so much.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well that's my point..you don't read them.

yet you suggested I use that route.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I tend to use 3.14. Although I don't do much figuring that requires me to use it very often... in your line of work that might be a little different.
> Ed O.


Agreed, thus my point.... its all a matter of precision vs accuracy and what our opinions are of how we view the accuracy.

Nathan is reminding us the "precision" of the fact that mathmatically the season is not yet over.

While others (Me, and perhaps Schilly) are thinking it is over due to the accuracy of which we determine it. In my case, the odds are so far down the line that it goes off my display of my calculator in which I set it to view and determine if its possible or not. My brain has determined it has been rounded off and not displayed.

Are we having fun yet? :rofl:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I disagree with his INSISTENCE that anyone responding to this thread MUST answer one of his answers, and if they say they won't he badgers them. That is ridiculous. 

And what is this garbage about having a "chip" on my shoulder about Nathan? wtf is that all about? 

I asked him, politely I might add, if he would STOP with the all of the "believe harder", "It is not over" posts in practically every thread he responds to in. Apaprently YOU as a mod have chosen to do nothing about it. 

But your more than ready to cast assumptions on my thoughts towards a particular poster. I don't have a "grudge\chip\whatever" regarding Nathan, don't even know him. I merely took the opportunity in this post, and I could have in ANY other post instead, to tell him that while I understood his abundant optimism, could he try and refrain from posting SEVERAL redundant threads\posts about it? And shouting down anyone who disagrees with it? 

I have heard his opinion SEVERAL times now, and he KEEPS repeating the same one OVER and OVER. I just pointed SEVERAL threads out to you, that you apparently chose to ignore. That is all I was commenting on. So get off your high horse Ed and start acting like a MODERATOR or are you as one sided as Jack Nies was in DEN?



> Is the discussion really enhanced when people make longwinded "who cares" posts?


Or your long winded replies for that matter. :uhoh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL, this thread is hillarious!

Question: When will the Blazers season mathematically end?

Answer A: They may still be mathematically alive, but realistically it ended against Denver.

Question repeated: When will the Blazers season mathematically end?

Answer B: I refuse to answer because its highly unlikely even if its not impossible.

Answer C: I really could care less when they are mathematically eliminated. Just want to tell you your optimism is annoying.

The reactions to such a simple question is pretty amazing. I wonder if a less notorious poster started the thread would we see a different reaction?

Anyways I pick E.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

elephant! 

Stuart


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, this is a painful thread. I am totally with KMurph.....tellin' it like it is.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

KMurph is not tellin it like it is. I am tellin it like it is. It is not my opinion but a FACT that are chances of winning the title will END after one of those 26 possible games.

Schilly- you are still misunderstanding the question.

Last Saturday is NOT a valid answer to when WILL their championship run end.

Inherent in my question is that your answer MUST have a future answer.

For instance, if I asked you when will you die? "Last Saturday" would be an invalid answer.

I'm asking for a PREDICTION of the future. "Last Saturday" is NOT a valid prediction.

We were NOT eliminated on Saturday.

So I ask you again, after WHICH game do you think we will be eliminated?

If you don't want to answer, then DON'T.

But "Last Saturday" is not a valid answer to my question. 

Do you understand, Scout?

This is the same as if I asked: When Do You Think We'll Pull Out of Iraq?

If you answered "Last Saturday," that would be an invalid answer. It would mean that you clearly did not understand the question.

In this case, Schilly has refused to understand MY question and instead has decided to answer some other question.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Jamel. This question was SUCH a simple question. At some point in the FUTURE, we will be mathematically eliminated. WHEN do you think that will be? That is what I was asking. But it got drowned in the semantics of the words WILL, CHAMPIONSHIP, and END, which meant different things to different people.

But I clarified with the provided options and then both Ed and I clarified it over and over, but Schilly chose to be stubborn, refusing to understand that the "Last Saturday" was NOT a valid answer to MY question.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

KMurph- what was your problem with the "I love you all" thread? What was your problem with "Reason to believe"?

And what does this current thread have to do with any of that? I was just asking people for their opinion about when it would end. If you think it will end tonight at the Rose Garden, then say so. If you think it will end in Denver tonight, say so.

And your comment here just proves that you were using your response to this poll to attack me. Your pissed at me, so instead of answering the question or ignoring it, you chose to attack me.

Why?

This is a Blazers message board and the Blazers are fighting for their lives. I'm excited. This is a problem why? If you think the Blazers are done, why do you even bother coming to this message board?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

The correct answer was B. I don't think anyone predicted it right.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

now now... :naughty:

C may be correct as well


you made no mention of time lines involved, only possibilities

why do you discount the possibility C is also correct? :rofl:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

C is NOT correct. It ended with the Kings-Nuggets game. The Spurs game is now moot. It can't end after it's over. B was the correct answer. Only B.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like to choose 8:29:41 that's what my clock said when the Denver game ended. Now we can all look forward to Nathans posts of "you gat to believe we can get the first pick"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I would like to choose 8:29:41 that's what my clock said when the Denver game ended.


Was that including the time Denver sat around waiting for Sacramento to re-emerge from the locker room?



Ed O.


----------

